

First Release Candidate of Groovy 2.4 - mindcrime
http://glaforge.appspot.com/article/first-release-candidate-of-groovy-2-4

======
vorg
Has this been announced on the Groovy mailing list yet? I can't see it on
[http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.groovy.user](http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.groovy.user)
or [http://groovy.329449.n5.nabble.com/](http://groovy.329449.n5.nabble.com/)

Why is the VMWare-annointed "Project Manager" for Codehaus Groovy development
announcing this _on his own personal blog_ and not the community mailing list?

------
kolev
This is great, but it's disappointing that JCommanderScript BaseScript didn't
make it into 2.4! Given I use Groovy for scripting, not having a built-in
first-class support for something like JCommander is a big turnoff especially
when JCommander is used internally and is included in Groovy already. The
CliBuilder works only for basic stuff.

